# Re: [EVDL] Almost 100,000 YouTube views on the Lawless 201



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Almost 100,000 YouTube views on the Lawless 201*

Hi John,

Thanks!

Although the track looks wet, it was dry. It's just the sticky, rubberized coating on it that makes it appear wet.

The bike was supposed to race 6 days before but the previous day's rain messed up the track's surface so they resurfaced it. A large amount of rain will lift the rubber coating off the track so the crew resurfaced it with a fresh coat just a couple days before Larry arrived to race. So it was a clean track when we got there. That's why it has that wet look to it. It was a superbly clean track.

Derek Barger of High Tech Systems in Colorado made the pack. Where the cells came from is proprietary (I don't even know). I forgot the cell count. But the pack is 355 volts, 14.2 kWs and weighs in at 250 pounds. Derek designed and made the BMS for the pack as well as assembling the cells into strings in the pack. 

As far as the "Mortal EVDL," we, drag racers, all had to suffer because of one trouble maker so we were booted off and there is a moratorium on drag racing discussion. I think it makes the EVDL dull. Alot of the founding members of NEDRA were the first ones to join the EVDL when it was formed so there was no consideration to that when the moratorium took place. So alot of our NEDRA guys left and haven't looked back. A few told me they'll never post here again.

Out of defiance over the moratorium, I post here, but it's mostly events and news. I figure there may be a few people here that understand that what goes on in racing trickles down to the user market.

Big things are going to be happening in racing in 2012. The EVDL may want to consider lifting the moratorium and being a part of it.

My two watts worth.

Chip



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Message: 1
> > Date: Mon, 14 May 2012 02:08:26 +0200
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Almost 100,000 YouTube views on the Lawless 201*

Very well said Chip. NEDRA even had an EVent end up being cancelled
indirectly due to the racers being booted off this list.

I only come here now to read Bruce's news items and anything that Lee
and Roland post.

Unfortunately, I don't think the majority of NEDRA folks will _ever_
come back here even if the moratorium is lifted, and that is really a
shame. (now it generally referred to as 'the 96 volt list')

The EVDL used to be -the- place for all things EV. Not so much anymore.

I, for one, would be interested to hear Mr. Roden's take on the subject.

Roy



> Chip Gribben <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi John,
> >
> > Thanks!
> ...


----------

